# Job market in Australia for Telecommunications Sector



## iamshirish (Nov 27, 2014)

I am a new commer to this forum. 
I have a PR for australia.
I am currenly working on 4g WiMAX in Nepal with an international company.
Can anybody guide me regarding the job oppertunities in australia in Telecommunications sector.
Specally in perth.

Many thanks.
Shirish


----------

